# модельный ряд баяна



## aleksadrine_13 (30 Окт 2017)

помогите определить модельный ряд и характеристику баяна.. он кусковой или цельно-планочный?


----------



## vev (30 Окт 2017)

*aleksadrine_13*,
а вынуть шпильки и заглянуть внутрь не судьба?

Вы даете общий вид авто, а хотите, чтобы Вам рассказали, нет ли проблем с двигателем...


----------



## nvk (30 Окт 2017)

Юпитер: многотембровый, готово-выборный,4х голосный; лев. клавиатура 120 кнопок, правая 106 кнопок ( 64 звука ), 15 регистров ( 5 регистров подбородочных ).Узнать цельнопланочный или кусковой можно если увидеть хотя бы один резонатор))


----------



## ze_go (30 Окт 2017)

Вроде в правой 105, без верхней соль


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (30 Окт 2017)

Соль там есть. На вспомогательном ряду. На основном должна быть. Но, или кнопка не того цвета, или реально нету.


----------



## ze_go (30 Окт 2017)

Если соль только на доп. ряду, то она, скорее всего, просто декорация.


----------



## zet10 (30 Окт 2017)

Это баян который на Авито за 55 тысяч рублей Продается?))... Ну, ну))...


----------



## ugly (31 Окт 2017)

Корпус сильно выгоревший сверху. На окне, что-ли, стоял лет пять?


----------

